# pioneer ke1900 short



## marklk (Sep 16, 2016)

Hi; Hoping someone could tell me most likely place to start looking . Was going to use an old radio I have had since 80's to test an amp and it seems to have developed a short . The whole thing is 12v . the case , speaker wires.. Moved it and saw a spark so I checked the only bare wires , speaker, and they were hot and so was the case. Not seeing anything that looks burnt so maybe a capacitor

thanks


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

If your technically able, google found the service manual:


http://smdcode.com/media/service-ma...ioneer-keh-1900r-keh-1930r-service-manual.pdf


----------



## marklk (Sep 16, 2016)

not the same . khe I need ke and I have this one but the power connector is different .


----------

